# Ibook G3 900 chez la Fnac...



## The Hush (17 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à vous.

Je pense que mon titre est assez clair pour vous faire comprendre que je vais vous demander votre avis sur ce portable.

En effet, je ne suis pas du tout du monde Apple, Pc je vous dirais même.
Bref, mon amie veut se racheter un Mac mais n'étant pas  très compétente pour choisir son Mac, je me suis lancé dans une petite recherche.
J'ai trouvé Un Ibook G3 900 à la Fnac pour 1129 
40Go de disque.
128Mo de Ram (un peu juste je pense lui rajouter 128 en passant chez Crucial comme revendeur.)
Et puis une radéon 7500 à 32mo je crois.

Enfin, bon je ne vais pas non plus tout détaillé, vous devez connaitre.
Alors :
1/ Pensez vous que MacOsX passera bien dessus?
2/ Naviguer sur le Web, sans souci?
3/ Mail idem?
4/ Jouez un petit peu aux jeux du net?
5/ Routeur Netgear?
6/ Trop cher?

Enfin la routine quoi. 
Merci de vos réponses, j'y vais ce soir à la Fnac alors si vous devez me stopper, faite le maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hush!


----------



## Lordwizard (17 Novembre 2003)

Salut et bienvenue!!

Es-tu au courant que la gamme iBooks vient d'être mise à jour ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'ancienne gamme (iBook G3 900) est une excellente machine, mais je la trouve un peu trop chère a 1100 et qq euros, quand les nouveaux démarrent eux a 1199

A toi de voir, ou de mettre la pression pour avoir un "prix" (dur dur a la Fnac)


----------



## The Hush (17 Novembre 2003)

Salut à toi...

De fait, j'ai vu que je le G4 800Mhz était à 1199
Mais alors le G3 à 900Mhz est moins puissant que le G4 800Mhz?

Je ne sais pas trop... ton avis?


----------



## Mulder (17 Novembre 2003)

The Hush a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors le G3 à 900Mhz est moins puissant que le G4 800Mhz?


Le G4 est en tout cas plus adapté à Mac OS X, amha.


----------



## bb19 (18 Novembre 2003)

Hi,

Non, le G4 800 n'est pas aussi performant que le G3 900 qui bénéficie de plus de mémoire cache pour la gamme ibook. 
Le G3 900 dépote bien mais autant franchir le pas vers un G4 1 ghz ou en aidant ta tendre amie , un powerbook 12 " c excellent :-D
Pour répondre à tes autres questions:
- pour OSX , acheter une barrette de 512 mo supplémentaire tout de suite pour G3 ou G4
- pour les applis, PC / MAC c pareil (j'utilise les deux) mais oublies les jeux et les applis conneries qui encombrent nos disques PC
- Internet: Pour rappel, Apple avait largement anticipé ce marché et aucun souci de ce point de vue
- Compatibilité PC / MAC: aucun souci, pour l'utilisation en réseau c le top, et puis tu as Office, suite Adobe (optimisé Mac depuis toujours), Explorer, suite Macromedia, la possibilité de faire du peer to peer..
- OS 10 est stable (la base Unix X11 est optimisée depuis 30 ans donc ça assure vraiment), pour l'instant pas sujet aux virus.


Le G3 n'a plus d'avenir, oriente ton amie vers un G4 mais le 1ghz si tu veux les perfs du G3 900.

Bon acquisition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G+3=X, les vieilleries font de la résistance


----------



## bb19 (18 Novembre 2003)

Oh la, je n'avais pas lu toutes tes questions mais tu sors d'où toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourquoi veux-tu qui est des problèmes de mails ?
Pour les jeux en réseau, flashgames.net...Je ne suis pas un gamer mais avoir une bécane pour faire du jeux c dommage autant avoir une console, tu feras des économies pour une qualité supérieure... un ordi c un outil mais bon ce n'est que mon point de vue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le prix oui G3 900 à 1199 euros c trop cher maintenant si tu demandes si un mac c trop cher, je te répondrai juste que la pérennité d'un mac est de deux fois supérieurs à celle d'un PC même si là, le cycle de vie des processeurs et sous-ensembles a tendance à se réduire.

@+


----------



## Sir (18 Novembre 2003)

Prends le G4 800 a 1126 Euros sur l' Apple Store Education .... 
Sir


----------



## The Hush (18 Novembre 2003)

Merci de vos réponses, ca facilite pas mon choix.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Effectivement, le G4 1ghz semble bien mieux, mais il est bien plus cher, dans les 2000 pour débuter. Alors forcément, ca fait beaucoup d'argent en plus!!

Pour aller sur le net naviguer, jouer aux "jeux du net" uniquement et non pas être un frénétique Gamer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca me semble excessif.

 Sir, pourquoi me conseils tu directement celui là?


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2003)

The Hush a dit:
			
		

> Merci de vos réponses, ca facilite pas mon choix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je te le conseille aussi. Pour tout ce qui est audio, vidéo et autre soft qui font de gros calculs, le G4 sera nettement plus efficace ...


----------



## Lordwizard (18 Novembre 2003)

La gamme iBook est largement suffisant pour ce que tu veux en faire et avec 700 de difference, moi je te conseille de rester sur l'iBook... C'est une superbe gamme, d'excellentes machines. J'en ai un vieux (G3 500Mhz) qui deja rempli très bien son rôle et tout ce que tu demande, Mac OS X excepté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maitenant le choix entre iBook G3 900 et G4 800 est difficile, mais si le prix du premier ne passe pas sous la barre des 1000, je te conseil le nouveau G4 800...

Certes en terme de perf brutes, tu va avoir parfois la balance en faveur du G3, parfois en faveur du G4 (surtout pour Altivec), mais en gros je suis certain que Mac Os X se sent plus a l'aise avec les G4...

En plus tu gagne un lecteur combo a chargement "slot-in" et rien que çà c'est extra comparé au tiroir fragile du G3...

Rajoute un max de memoire vive et tu ne sera pas deçu !!


----------



## Biroman (18 Novembre 2003)

moi je pense que le G4 800 est une meilleure machine que le G3 900,
par contre le sortie de cette nouvelle gamme peut te permettre d'avoir de grosses reductions sur le G3 !
Il y a une semaine, j'ai acheté a la fnac un ibook G3 900, et j'ai marchandé pour l'avoir à 1020 euros au final.
Ils acceptent car ils savent qu'ils ne pourront pas écouler tout le stock avant l'arrivée de l'ibook G4 sur les etalages.
Essaye de marchander les vieux models, c'est la bonne période !!
par contre gave le de ram, et il tournera super bien sur panther
ciao


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2003)

> Je te le conseille aussi. Pour tout ce qui est audio, vidéo et autre soft qui font de gros calculs, le G4 sera nettement plus efficace ...



Je crois pas qu'il ait dit qu'il voulait faire de gros calculs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je te conseille la même chose que Biroman... 
Apple vient d'abandonner les processeurs G3 en faisant passer les ibook au G4, donc ça pose le problème de l'obsolescence du G3.

Cela étant dit, ma copine a besoin d'un ibook et à mon avis je vais taper dans un ibook g3 malgré tout car comme le souligne Biroman, tu peux faire des bonnes affaires en neuf et en occaz.

A savoir que oui le G4 est plus puissant que le g3 (mais c'est pas évident entre l'ibook 900 g3 et le 800 g4, ça dépend des taches effectuées) mais il a surtout plus d'avenir...
Pourtant tu peux y installer panther, le dernier OS d'apple et avec 512 voir 684 mo de ram être carrément tranquille.
Surtout si tu fais du web, bureautique, un peu d'images, c'est le portable idéal à mon sens... emmerde toi pas avec un powerbook...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso entre un ibook G4 800 et un G3 900, je prends le G4 qui est plus à l'aise sur OSX...

Mais moi je suis limite niveau thunes c'est pour ça que je lorgne encore sur le g3 qui est également une très bonne machine.


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2003)

A savoir que  l'ibook G4 est à 1127 euros sur l'apple store éduc (prof et étudiants).


----------



## Sir (18 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> A savoir que  l'ibook G4 est à 1127 euros sur l'apple store éduc (prof et étudiants).




Déjà dis .....


----------



## Thymus (18 Novembre 2003)

Idem ! J'ai un ibook G3 800 depuis 6 mois et franchement c'est le pied... De plus pour un utilisateur "light" (quelques jeux, internet, bureautique) tu ne verra que très peu de différence entre le ibook g4 et le g3... à toi de voir les défauts et les avantages des deux machines.. Le prix du g3 si tu négocies "ferme" et les détails sympa en + sur le g4 (graveur cd, type d'insertion). Par contre un power book serait de l'argent jeté par les fenetre vu l'utilisation que tu comptes en faire... 

si tu veux un conseil définitif : prends le iBook G4 12" à 1199 euros et tu rajoute 256 Mo de ram  (256 Mo de ram à paris (rue mongalet) environs 50 ) =&gt; 1250 euros à peu près.

voilà


----------



## The Hush (18 Novembre 2003)

Merci à tous pour vos précieuses réponses.
Vous confirmez bien le choix que j'ai fais hier soir en allant à la Fnac le commander (Mon amie travaille à coté)
Donc d'ici deux-trois jours, le G4 800 sera en sa possession.

Par contre, pour la ram, pour mon Dell (mon ptit monde pc, j'vous dis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) j'étais passé par un site, www.crucial.com en angleterre pour la Ram, au niveau des prix c'était imbattable!!

Etes vous déjà passez par eux?

Pour le reste, un grand merci!

Hush!


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2003)

> Déjà dis .....



Mieux vaut 2 fois qu'une ! 















Sinon pour Crucial, j'ai jamais essayé mais j'en ai entendu que du bien (livraisons rapides, prix compétitifs, sérieux) sur les forums de MACG, donc tu peux y aller sans problème. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais dis-moi, comme t'as copine va avoir un ibook g4, tu es donc toi aussi un futur switcher ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bah oui, une fois que t'auras goûté aux joies d'OSX, tu voudras plus de merdows ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On te revoie bientôt donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que t'auras pas de merde avec l'ibook, sinon tu vas croire des trucs !


----------



## The Hush (18 Novembre 2003)

> Sinon pour Crucial, j'ai jamais essayé mais j'en ai entendu que du bien (livraisons rapides, prix compétitifs, sérieux) sur les forums de MACG, donc tu peux y aller sans problème.




Je l'ai fait pour mon Dell Inspiron, 512 acheté chez Crucial, j'ai eu quelque problème jusqu'au moment où j'ai compris que c'était la Ram de Dell qui posait des problèmes, hop jetée aux oubliettes et depuis aucun souci. 




> Mais dis-moi, comme t'as copine va avoir un ibook g4, tu es donc toi aussi un futur switcher ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hum, pas sur là!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je bosse toute la journée sur PC, mais de fait pour mes compétences personnelles, je pense m'initier au Mac en passant par son Ibook (Pas casser surtout, pas casser!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).




> J'espère que t'auras pas de merde avec l'ibook, sinon tu vas croire des trucs !



Je pense pas, j'en ai pas eu avec l'Apple //c, je vois pas pourquoi ca commencerait!


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2003)

> Je bosse toute la journée sur PC



Je compatis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sinon bah tu viendras nous faire des commentaires justement, histoire de voir ce que tu en penses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Prends un peu de recul qd même... si tu viens pour nous injurier en disant : "mais c'est quoi ce bordel y a même pas windows sur mac !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" on va l'avoir plutôt mauvaise ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon et puis comparer une tour à un portable... mais bon ça, tu dois déjà savoir...

Je sais pas pourquoi mais à mon avis t'as déjà un pied ds la pomme !


----------



## yagoceron (19 Novembre 2003)

The Hush a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas, j'en ai pas eu avec l'Apple //c, je vois pas pourquoi ca commencerait!



Ah... l'Apple //c  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et dire que je l'ai encore, bien au chaud dans sa boite originel


----------



## Delusive (19 Novembre 2003)

> Le G3 n'a plus d'avenir









 Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer quels sont les désavantages à ce qu'Apple ne distribue plus de G3 dans ses machines, de façon simple est argumentée, je lui en serait très reconnaissant merci


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2003)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> > Le G3 n'a plus d'avenir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah il n'y en a pas... je comprends pas ta question.... personne n'a blamé apple d'abandonner le g3, enfn pas ici en tout cas..


----------



## Delusive (19 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Le G3 n'a plus d'avenir, oriente ton amie vers un G4 mais le 1ghz si tu veux les perfs du G3 900. [...] G+3=X, les vieilleries font de la résistance



... mais bon je l'ai peut-être mal interprété 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> > Le G3 n'a plus d'avenir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PARCE QUE LES G4 C'EST MIEUX, or les G3 c'est vieux !!!!! 





d'un autre coté, en argumentant... cva devient plus compliqué...


----------



## bb19 (19 Novembre 2003)

Bonsoir Delusive,

Je suis comme toi, étonné de l'approche d'Apple. Hors Altivec, le G4 est bien inférieur au G3 si 'lon prend en compte son manque d'évolutivité en termes de puissance, sa surchauffe naturelle. Comme je le disais plus haut et après test sur pièce, un G4 800 d'un emac est  inférieur au G3 900 d'un ibook mais un ibook n'est pas comparable à un Ti, un Alu ou un Powermac non pas à cause de son processeur mais à cause la mémoire cache et du reste des sous-systèmes. Le G4 est une avancée technologique, enfin disons que le module alti-vech en est une, enfin disons que c une innovation intelligente étant donné la clientèle graphiste de la pomme mais le jeu d'instructions embarqués n'est pas non plus une rupture technologique et MMX chez Intel s'il était mal pensé avait les mêmes bases.
Alors voilà Apple a joué sur la rupture technologique pour booster ses ventes et ça a marché, tt le monde a acheté du G4, les différents éditeurs ayant des particpations croisées avec Apple ont décidé d'optimiser leurs applis pour le G4 et voilà le consommateur pris à la gorge.
En fait, à mes yeux, le G3 est toujours un excellent processeur, 900 mhz pour la version la plus récente mais aucun doute que les 1,4 ghz du G4 aurait pu être explosé mais le G4 en piste, Apple ne pouvait doter ses ibooks de G3 à 1,5 ghz, il y aurait eu des mécontents, nous en l'occurence.
Donc la situation aujourd'hui est: des applis optimisé pour G4 et 10.3 mais G3, de la mémoire vive et 10.3 c parfait aussi mais il ne s'agit pas de nostalgie juste d'un état des lieux, on s'est fichu de nous et Apple a d'ailleurs connu des déboires avec son G4.
Maintenant, Apple sort des ibook avec des plastiques ignobles (désolé aux possesseurs de Ibook série 2 et nouveaux G4 ) depuis la fin du coquillage et tire sur les prix grâce à la baisse de la qualité de sa production, le titanium des PB qui part en sucette, l'alu des G5 qui s'écroule si tu fais tomber ton DVD dessus...en tout état de cause, j'aurai préféré que les prix chute grâce aux économies d'échelle réalisées sur le G3 qui montait en puissance régulièrement.
Donc pour répondre à ta question, ce n'est pas un problème d'évolution de l'espèce MAC mais un problème de fric c tout, exception faîte du G5 et du passage aux 64 bits dont on ne tirera réellement parti que plus tard. Aujourd'hui encore, peu de mac users mettent à genoux un G3 B&amp;B avec 1,5 Go de mémoire vive en produisant du média ou du contenu...mais le fait est là, les applis sont de plus en plus gorumande, OS 10 aussi et on consomme de plus en plus de puissance pour pas grand chose.
Le G3 est une excellente machine si seulement ils avaient consenti à améliorer ses sous-systèmes, bus, le G4 n'aurait pas trouvé de justification technologique et donc sa place dans nos machines remise en question, la suite de l'histoire aurait été des G3 montant en puissance puis disparaissant au profit du G5. Pas de G4= économies d'échelles et tous nos beaux powermac G4 auraient été des white and blue cadencé à 2 ghz avec des bus de 167 mhz voir plus et surtout si Apple avait été honnête, on aurait payé ces machines aux prix d'un PC, le processeur G3 étant largement amorti...

Apple a un intérêt économique à la rupture technologique:
Le profil du client mac étant une personne sensible à l'innovation esthétique et technologique, on lui répond par des nouveautés... (qui permettent de maintenir les tarifs et la marge...)

Celà étant dit, le G3 est mort et le G4 quoique les statistiques de la home page en disent, il est en train de mourir aussi, vive le G5, c l'évolution de l'espèce. 

G+3=X

@+


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

'tain... je savais bien que j'avais dis une connerie


----------



## bb19 (19 Novembre 2003)

Non, non kasparov, tu n'as pas dit une connerie ou plutôt avec ta blague tu as mis une vérité en évidence soit on est nostalgique et on s'arrache avec le G3, soit on admet que le G3 appartient au passé et on passe au G5 parce que c l'avenir. le G4 est suffisant aujourd'hui mais il sera out très vite avec des applis réellement optimisées 64 bits.
Voilà, si tu veux, je n'apprécie pas de voir Apple raccourcir le cycle de vie de ses produits pour nous faire consommer et de voir que ça marche et d'entendre les mac users cracher sur la politique commerciale de Microsoft après.
Le génie d'Apple a été l'interface graphique, puis l'Itunes-store, entre les deux pas grand chose objectivement sinon un génie marketing avec de bons slogans, de bons design pour valoriser ses clients. 
Bon aujourd'hui l'intégration de X11 change vraiment la donne avec un système ultra-stabilisé (ça doit avoir 30 ans ce truc là !!) mais rien de brillant.
Je suis mac user et je ne pense pas changer parce que je n'aime pas avoir des virus sur ma machine, que j'aime le rendu pastel de nos écrans, que l'interface graphique bien que totalement superflux me semble plus actuelle que celle de windows... mais Apple abuse d'ailleurs leur vente ne sont pas au top.
Je trouve ça dingue de voir des mecs, lacher 3000 euros pour une informatique qui n'a pas changé depuis 30 ans en disant "c'est génial !". 
Le G3 est mort, le G4 est mort, le G5 c'est demain et déjà un peu hier  enfin j'espère que c'est ce dont je m'apercevrais dans les bureaux de R&amp;d parce que sinon la recherche devient l'esclave de l'économique et ça c'est horrible pour nous.


----------



## tungchao (19 Novembre 2003)

Ouais bon, si le G3 est mort, le G4 aussi. Est-ce que ca vaut le coup de prendre l'iBook G3 900 ou iBook G4 800 ou ... ce ne sont que des machines obsolètes et mieux vaut attendre encore voir passer au côté obscure où la question ne se pose même pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oups, je l'ai dit


----------



## bb19 (19 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour Tungchao,

Le problème de l'obsolescence technique ne se pose pas si ces machines répondent à ton besoin, c le but d'une machine. Maintenant attendre ou pas ? On peut attendre le 128 bits ;-) En fait logiquement le powerbook devrait passer au G5 (quand ?) et le ibook rester au G4 pour écouler le stock avec le i,emac sauf surprise.
Un G3 900 est une excellente machine qui, techniquement est obsolète par ses sous-systèmes ( mais comme un emac G4 ou comme le iMAC ou un powermac G4 ou le G5 1,6 qui n'a de 64 bits que le nom) avec de la mémoire te permet de faire énormément de choses, tu peux en trouver un d'occasion, plein de types sensibles aux discours marketing vont mettre sur le marché leurs machines et qui se font plaisir aussi (c quand même agréable de changer de machines même si ça ne change rien :-D) .

Etape 1- Cerne ton besoin
Etape 2- Choisis ta came en fonction
Etape 3- Sors le chéquier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G+3=X, fais toi plaisir


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2003)

> l'obsolescence



C'est surtout avant tout le principe de l'économie en général... chez Apple comme chez n'importe qui.
Sinon je suis d'accord pour tout ce que tu dis sur le G3... c'est une évidence, mais bon tant qu'on prendra les consos pour des vaches à lait et que l'on considérera que seul le marketing peut faire vendre, on sera tjs confronté à l'absurde.
Créer la nouveauté, créer le besoin, la frustration, malgré les non sens, les paradoxes, le gaspillage....

Agenouillons nous tous mes frères, devant le tout puissant commerce international, père de tous les vices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De toute façon pas besoin d'avoir une machine récente pour faire du bon boulot, pour faire de la prod oui et encore... mais qui dit prod dit rarement qualité.


----------



## bb19 (19 Novembre 2003)

OH YEAH jaipatoukompri !
Le marketing n'est pas fautif, le consommateur l'est en revanche puisqu'il ne prend pas de recul sur ses besoins. Comme tu le soulignes même en prod ce n'est pas toujours pertinent les évolutions technologiques alors pour le grand public...mais bon, il y a la frime, il y a la reconnaissance sociale, il y a il y a il y a autant de variables intelligemment exploitées par le marketing.
Sur le problème économique, une société doit faire de l'argent c'est son métier mais elle pourrait le faire à notre profit plutôt qu'à nos dépens.
Bref, l'économique n'obliges personne à consommer, se responsabiliser est une bonne chose.


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2003)

Je crois que tu oublis juste un petit truc, c'est que mine de rien les constructeur entre eux se tire la bourre et si Apple ne fait évoluer ses machines tous les 6 mois voire moins, ils va se faire bouffer par la concurence et aux yeux de tout le monde et même des tiens Apple deviendra une firme ringarde et en retard par rapport à la concurrence !!
Si Apple est à l'avangarde aujourd'hui c'est parce qu'il devance bine souvent les autres, à l'époque ou Apple allait très mal, il ne faisait plus suffisament évoluer leur machine, total les gens ont commencé à regarder ce qu'il se passait ailleurs, et le jour ou ils ont fait le bon en avant avec les séries G rendant obsolète instantanément toutes les autres versions ils sont revenus sur le devant de la scène !!
Alors oui c'est pas toujours juste mais c'est indispensable à la survie de l'entreprise !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (20 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour semac, je n'ai rien oublié et ce que tu dis est complémentaire. Aujourd'hui Apple ne fait rien d'innovant, X11 a 30 ans, l'informatique est toujours la même...En fait, Apple est revenu devant grâce à sa communication et à son approche marketing parfaitement ciblé. 
Tu vas pt-être me répondre que Apple a été précusseur sur la diffusion du 64 bits par rapport aux autres constructeurs, ok mais pourquoi faire aujorudh'ui puisque rien ne suit? 
Alors oui, étant donné la concurrence et du fait qu'il soit petit (en taille), ils sont obligés d'aller de l'avant et vite mais nous, nous ont peut consommer ce dont on a besoin et ne pas souscrire à tout ça c tout ce que je disais (avec d'autres choses ;-D).

G+3=X


----------



## JPTK (20 Novembre 2003)

> Bref, l'économique n'obliges personne à consommer, se responsabiliser est une bonne chose.



C'est là que le bat blesse et c'est ici que je suis souvent en désaccord avec les gens.
Pour faire très simple, le marketing ne force personne MAIS il incite fortement... et ça c'est énorme... la différence entre forcer et inciter fortement est minime... après ce qui te sauvegarde, c'est ton tempérament, ton éducation, mais surtout tes connaissances, et tout le monde n'as pas pas les capacités ou les moyens de se "protéger".
Résumé le problème comme tu le fais est trop simple, c'est beaucoup plus insidieux, c'est limite de la suggestion d'esprit.


----------



## semac (20 Novembre 2003)

tu vois tu fais les questions et les réponses !
le 64 bits aujourd'hui n'est pas indispensable car les applis ne suivent pas mais il faut un point de départ pour lancer une nouvelle vague, dans 6 mois quand les applis seront développée tout le monde dira mais c'est bien sur le 64 bits est une évidence !!
et puis Apple ne développe le gros des applis d'ou le retard de celle-ci il y a toujours une certaine inertie !!

Je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement Apple est une entreprise commercial de haute technolodie son évolution rapide, toujours plus rapide est indispensable à sa survie et je dirai même que c'est la toute sa légitimité !!! sinon il faut fabriquer des chaussettes ou vendre des cacahuettes !! et puis personne ne t'oblige a acheter les dernières machines !! si tes softs ne change pas tu n'es pas oblige de changer le hard !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (20 Novembre 2003)

Hi jaipatoukompri, 

Je suis ok comme je l'ai dit plus haut, il est naturel qu'une boîte fasse de la money mais elle pourrait le faire à notre profit plutôt qu'à nos dépens le plus souvent. En ce qui concerne le marketing, on ne peut reprocher à un système d'être intelligent dans sa mécanique, c bien foutu, ils connaissent parfois les gens mieux qu'eux mêmes et c triste, il les manipule et c triste...mais personne n'oblige personne. 
Tu as raison sur l'éducation (savoir), la capacité à prendre du recul, la suggestion...mais dis toi que le but du vendeur est de vendre c aussi simple. J'aimerai aussi un monde plus attentif, équitable et soigneux du profit général mais ce n'est pas  celui-là alors à défaut, je le capte et j'esquive. @+


----------



## bb19 (20 Novembre 2003)

Hi semac,

 je tourne sur G3 400 et c parfait donc non je ne m'oblige pas à acheter les dernières machines ;-) En fait, je pense qu'une meilleure palnification entre développement machines / logiciels seraient possibles si tous s'accordaient à dire qu'il faut nous satisfaire, c le principe de la promesse marketing.
Le "point de départ" que tu évoques se fait dans les bureaux de R&amp;D, tu n'as pas à être testeur, si c pas prêt, ça ne sort pas c tout et tt le monde accepterait très bien un décalage de 6 mois pour avoir u système optimisé dès le départ mais comme il a été dit plus haut, la concurrence oblige à speeder les productions. @+


----------



## Delusive (25 Novembre 2003)

Heu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'étais pas surpris qu'Apple oublie le G3 dans ses machines, après tout, elle en est au G5, donc bon voilà.

Moi tous ces chiffres je m'en fout un peu à vrai dire 
Je voulais un portable qui marche, je l'ai, c un ibook g3 900/60Go/384 de ram/14".

J'en suis très content, et toutes ces histoires de G5 et de perf machin je tomberais pas dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est une spirale de gourous du bench, et j'ai pas le portefeuille pour assurer derrière.

Je suis comme la majorité des gens, je veux pouvoir faire tout ce qui a plus de banal à faire sur un ordinateur, et quelques tafs spécifique (dans mon cas, MAO, prod et mix live).

Je suis conscient que le G4 et le G5 sont par définition mieux que leur ainé, mais pardonnez mon langage cru : qu'est-ce qu'on en a a foutre ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tant qu'on fait pas des effet spéciaux dignes des monstres de MIB ou Matrix, ou du calcul d'espace temps entre Mars et Neptune, je crois qu'il y a plus important dans la vie non ?
(à moins que je sois tombé sur des scientifiques qui taffent à l'ESA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour ma part que Safari mette 3s ou 5s pour se lancer j'ai plus important comme problème de tous les jours.
Tant que l'on ne fait pas le genre de boulot énoncé plus haut, et que l'on peut faire tout ce qu'on est en droit d'attendre d'un ordinateur de nos jours (compatibilité, pérénité et ergonomie) je ne vois pas de problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je viens de me rendre compte que le monsieur au début du topic demandes si un iBook G3 au même prix qu'un G4 est interressant, évidemment non.
Par contre un occas G3 de 200 euros moins cher qu'un ibook G4 est interressant je trouves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non ? Bon bah je sors alors


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

> Mais je viens de me rendre compte que le monsieur au début du topic demandes si un iBook G3 au même prix qu'un G4 est interressant, évidemment non.
> Par contre un occas G3 de 200 euros moins cher qu'un ibook G4 est interressant je trouves



Bah on est bien d'accord... c'est un peu le fil rouge de la discussion... c'est bien, tu suis


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Hi semac,
> 
> 
> Le "point de départ" que tu évoques se fait dans les bureaux de R&amp;D, tu n'as pas à être testeur, si c pas prêt, ça ne sort pas c tout et tt le monde accepterait très bien un décalage de 6 mois pour avoir u système



Bah c'est la ou (enfin je crois) tu te trompes, car le fait de sortir une machine ou un soft le premier est d'un point marketing et fidélisation de la clientèle super important !!
une fois que tu prends tes marques sur une machine ou un soft, même si un concurent sort 1 mois après et que tu as déja acheter ton soft tu vas pas racheter le nouveau mais attendre la mise à jour du tien
Je sais c'est machiavélique c'est du marketing
attention notez que je ne suis pas pour je ne fais que constater les degats mais nous participons tous inconciement au système !

@+


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

c exactement ce que je disais mon commissaire


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

ooouuuai commissaire j'aime bien c'est classe non !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

Enfin rien est vendu alors doucement


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

n'empêche c'est classe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Delusive (27 Novembre 2003)

> Bah on est bien d'accord... c'est un peu le fil rouge de la discussion... c'est bien, tu suis


Merci pour les congratulations


----------



## dfromparis (27 Novembre 2003)

Je l'ai prise moi l'offre de la FNAC sur l'ibook G3 900.
Avec Panther maintenant, c'est vraiment top et le tout pour pas "très cher" finalement.
Le seul soucis du G3 c'est pour le support technique dans quelques années, mais bon... je serai peut-être DCD d'ici là! lol!

Je ne vois pas trop la différence entre un ibook G3 ou G4 encore.  
Pour un usage pro y'a le PB à mon avis.

... Y'a bon ibookl


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Appart les encodages itunes et encodages DIVX , il y a pas tellement de difference " visibles " , je previligis neamoins l'ibook G4 800 .
Sir.


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

combien coute l'Ibook G3 900 avec panthere sans réduc étudiant ?

@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

J'en sais rien mais le ibook G3900 tourne très, très bien. Aujourd'hui on le trouve pour une bouchée de pain (bon avec du bon sauciflard dedans quand même) mais vraiment pas cher pour ses qualités et je trouve que quelqu'un ayant le budget du ibook G4800 devrait bien y penser avant de se lancer s'il veut faire des petites économies qui lui seront bien utiles pour acheter son graveur de DVD externe en firewire, je dis ça à tout hasard pour les fans de DivX.


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

ohhhoooowwwhhooo mais tu dors jamais jamais toi ?

@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Le ibook G3 900 
Son prix


----------



## dfromparis (27 Novembre 2003)

ouaich, ibook G3 900 14' ou G4 800 12'... franchement, y pas photo: le G3 saaasn hésiter!


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

tu auras remarquer en lisant les différents avis qu'il est difficile d'être tranché sur le sujet mais le G3900 est incontestablement une excellente machine.


----------



## dfromparis (27 Novembre 2003)

Ouaich!
Alors comme dirait Leslie (la chanteuse Khâgneuse): "j'ai fait le bon choix!"
lol


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Salut dfromparis pourrais tu faire des benchs itunes ??
conversion AIFF---&gt; MP3
Puis fps dans itunes stp .
Merci .


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

No souçaï Ophélaï... cher Sir.
Sauf que pas avant ce soir car au boulot, point de Mac!!

Euh.... je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu veux dire par "fps into itunes"

pas de langage "godé" avec moi, ch'suis un peu bête


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Quand tu seras ce soir chez toi , je t'aiderai ne t'inquetes pas !!!!


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

...m'aider à faire le bench ou comprendre les messages godés????


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Sacre dimitry


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2003)

dfromparis a dit:
			
		

> ...m'aider à faire le bench ou comprendre les messages godés????















 SMG et les messages  *Godés* ça tourne au SM vos réunions.


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu seras ce soir chez toi , je t'aiderai ne t'inquetes pas !!!!



merci de faire vos petite affaire en privé


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2003)

SIR allias SMG, SMG allias sadomasochistic gnome.


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Macinside , quand seras tu la pour vraiment intervenir ?


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

affaires privées... faut le dire vite... c'est pour faire un bench à l'usage de tout à chacun ici... c'est de l'info!

Bref.. Sir, I'm Back... tu peux m'xpliquer un peu mieux ce que tu veux que je fasse eXactement?


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Macinside , quand seras tu la pour vraiment intervenir ?



jamais pour toi


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Tu as ichat ca ira plus vite ! Le sujet des benchs a ete dit maintes fois .... 
Sir.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Macinside , quand seras tu la pour vraiment intervenir ?



C'est vrai que tes posts sont toujours indispensables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				dfromparis a dit:
			
		

> affaires privées... faut le dire vite... c'est pour faire un bench à l'usage de tout à chacun ici... c'est de l'info!
> 
> Bref.. Sir, I'm Back... tu peux m'xpliquer un peu mieux ce que tu veux que je fasse eXactement?



Hé, jeune cerf fougueux, tu es vraiment nouveau pour croire les divines paroles de SIr SMG


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

well.... as you want, SirMacgGegor.
PS: j'ai faim


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2003)

bon ce sujet a quand même pas mal dévier de son point de départ, on ferme


----------

